# Pakistan Navy’s 2300 Tons OPVs launched by Damen



## RangeMaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Mrc

Seems stealth enough... Load it up with cruise missiles


----------



## RangeMaster

2300 tons?
Damen 1900 is 1800 tons. Milgem class is 2300 tons.
It may be damen 2400....
Length- (meter) 90
Speed- max (kts) 23
Crew- 60
Beam (m)- 14.4
Propulsion- 4x2350 kW, CPP

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

From April 24 2018:
Dutch shipbuilder Damen recently hosted a keel-laying ceremony for the first of two Pakistan Navy offshore patrol vessels at its shipyard in Galati, Romania.

The ceremony was attended by Pakistan Navy Rear Admiral Farrokh Ahmad, Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects), other navy officials and Damen representatives.

Pakistan and Damen signed a contract for the construction of two OPVs in June 2017.

Contrary to earlier announcements which said Pakistani shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Ltd. would be involved in OPV construction, both vessels will be built in Romania.

The OPVs built for Pakistan will have a displacement of around 1900 tons and an overall length of 90 meters. Pakistan Navy OPV specifications do not precisely match those found on OPV models offered by Damen. The Dutch company’s official offering includes the larger OPV 2400 and a slightly smaller OPV 1800.

According to photos shared by the Pakistan Navy, offshore patrol vessels built for Pakistan are designated as OPV 1900. The vessels will be suited for anti surface, anti air operations, maritime security operations (MSO), day & night helicopter operations, combat search and rescue (CSAR) and surveillance and intelligence gathering.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tamiyah

RangeMaster said:


> 2300 tons?
> Demen 1900 is 1800 tons. Milgem class is 2300 tons.


Maybe it is a customized product.


----------



## Areesh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> The OPVs built for Pakistan will have a displacement of around 1900 tons and an overall length of 90 meters.




But PN one has a displacement of 2300 tons


----------



## The Accountant

Why even the OPV is being procured from outside? We should have been able to build this inhouse with sub-systems being procured from any suitable country ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

What is the weapons package of it ??


----------



## Smarana Mitra

So, now Karachi Shipyard is not manufacturing these? Hmmm... From where is Pakistan funding the extra money needed for imports?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Seriously, Romania makes better ships than Pakistan, Romania?
This is a joke, where did our ship building skills go?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyxmt

The Accountant said:


> Why even the OPV is being procured from outside? We should have been able to build this inhouse with sub-systems being procured from any suitable country ...



for that you have to do a lot of work that means time away from families and golf games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

@Rashid Mahmood Your views?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waqasmwi

Smarana Mitra said:


> So, now Karachi Shipyard is not manufacturing these? Hmmm... From where is Pakistan funding the extra money needed for imports?


Do not ask it.


----------



## BHarwana

The Accountant said:


> Why even the OPV is being procured from outside? We should have been able to build this inhouse with sub-systems being procured from any suitable country ...



We don't have free space in our ship yard all docks have ships in them being built.

The contract was modified to higher weight class.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Champion_Usmani

BHarwana said:


> We don't have free space in our ship yard all docks have ships in them being built.
> 
> The contract was modified to higher weight class.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224


You mean the contract for OPVs was modified to corvettes??


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its the OPV patrol ship


----------



## ARMalik

Logically, the Ship is being built as per Pakistan's requirements. Hence I would not be surprised that once the ship is received by PN, it undergoes Weapons and radar fit-out.


----------



## BHarwana

Champion_Usmani said:


> You mean the contract for OPVs was modified to corvettes??


Yes it was modified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smarana Mitra

BHarwana said:


> We don't have free space in our ship yard all docks have ships in them being built.
> 
> The contract was modified to higher weight class.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224



How many ships are being built by Pakistan in karachi as of now? I don't remember any large number of ships being ordered by Pakistan. The submarine with China has not yet started and the indigenous manufacturing will start only in 2023 when China will deliver 2 submarine. There is not any known order in large numbers that can keep Karachi occupied completely, at least in my knowledge.

Also, Romania has nothing to boast about. Making ships in Romania instead of Karachi is questionable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Smarana Mitra said:


> How many ships are being built by Pakistan in karachi as of now? I don't remember any large number of ships being ordered by Pakistan. The submarine with China has not yet started and the indigenous manufacturing will start only in 2023 when China will deliver 2 submarine. There is not any known order in large numbers that can keep Karachi occupied completely, at least in my knowledge.
> 
> Also, Romania has nothing to boast about. Making ships in Romania instead of Karachi is questionable.



> Karachi shipyard production capacity is limited and occupied ... as new 17000 ton tanker and utility ship have been made 

> 2nd question regarding submarine is that first 4 will be made in china and will be delivered by 2023 .. afterwards KSEW will take charge 

> 1 ADA class will be made at KSEW 

> This OPV is from damen and Damen don't have any manufacturing unit in Pakistan .. So it is made in Romania at DAMEN facility

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Accountant

BHarwana said:


> We don't have free space in our ship yard all docks have ships in them being built.
> 
> The contract was modified to higher weight class.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224


Then we need more dockyards ... these can subsequently be used for construction of merchant ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Smarana Mitra said:


> How many ships are being built by Pakistan in karachi as of now? I don't remember any large number of ships being ordered by Pakistan. The submarine with China has not yet started and the indigenous manufacturing will start only in 2023 when China will deliver 2 submarine. There is not any known order in large numbers that can keep Karachi occupied completely, at least in my knowledge.
> 
> Also, Romania has nothing to boast about. Making ships in Romania instead of Karachi is questionable.



First of all bro your knowledge is limited because you are from a different country and not Pakistan. Secondly the indigenous production is not limited to only Chinese subs we have other ships that also need to be built. Karachi ship yard is always under constant work load and new shipyards are bening built as well. When I told you there is no free slot in Karachi that means we don't have space it is totally booked.

Romanian shipyard is being used the ship is not Romanian design but ditch design.

@Champion_Usmani the ship is not from any Damen class it is custom built there is no 2300 tons ship design with Damen. The final weight might go higher as weapon system will not be European and will be fitted later on. This is my opinion.



The Accountant said:


> Then we need more dockyards ... these can subsequently be used for construction of merchant ships



More yards are under construction bro. The project have already started for more yards at Gwadar. I post the thread time back bro if you search you will find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

LAUNCHING CEREMONY OF FIRST CORVETTE VESSEL BUILT FOR PAKISTAN NAVY HELD IN ROMANIA

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Quwa

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Seriously, Romania makes better ships than Pakistan, Romania?
> This is a joke, where did our ship building skills go?


It's the Dutch company Damen outsourcing the work to a Romanian shipyard. The steel, engines, electronics, etc are still coming from various parts of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Quwa said:


> It's the Dutch company Damen outsourcing the work to a Romanian shipyard. The steel, engines, electronics, etc are still coming from various parts of Europe.


Oh, I see
Still doesn't explain why we couldn't build this size of ship.



The Accountant said:


> Then we need more dockyards ... these can subsequently be used for construction of merchant ships


Yup, no amount of excuses are legitimate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Rashid Mahmood bhai will it be carrying CM is war times ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Pakistan is getting these ships?


----------



## Quwa

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Oh, I see
> Still doesn't explain why we couldn't build this size of ship.
> 
> 
> Yup, no amount of excuses are legitimate


Unless Pakistan can push an original design with its own choice of steel, engine, etc vendors, building it locally isn't going to do much lower costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Cool addition.
PN can make it hot addition by adding necessary weapon punch.


----------



## Tamiyah

Don't you guys think that PN has only ordered stealth feature ships like ADA , 54A and this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Pakistan is getting these ships?



Two bro, it will be a very nice addition to our PN inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gryphon

Zarvan said:


> What is the weapons package of it ??





Starlord said:


> will it be carrying CM is war times ?




CNS: PN has concluded a contract for acquisition of two OPVs last year. Both vessels will be constructed at Damen Shipyard Galati, Romania under the Bureau Veritas-class certification. OPV-I and II are planned to be inducted in the near future. _*They will be equipped with indigenously developed SSMs besides close-in weapon system, anti-aircraft guns and a modern EW suite.*_ These OPVs will be employed for maritime security operations to contribute towards regional maritime security.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/top-brass-interview-cns-admiral-zafar-mahmood-abbasi.594843/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AsifIjaz

TOPGUN said:


> Two bro, it will be a very nice addition to our PN inshallah.


I hope they order 2 more....
Damien OPV, ADA and F22p would not be a maintenance nightmare... especially when the ADA are supposed to be built in house. These can supplement F22P block 2 pretty well.


----------



## waz

Brothers this is a coastal patrol ship, an advanced one but will keep its scope of operations close to shore. It will not be a primary combat vessel, that's for the Ada, 054A and F-22P.
The Swiftships will also operate in the same role.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TOPGUN

waz said:


> Brothers this is a coastal patrol ship, an advanced one but will keep its scope of operations close to shore. It will not be a primary combat vessel, that's for the Ada, 054A and F-22P.
> The Swiftships will also operate in the same role.



True, but thought that the Swift ships order was cancelled ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Seriously, Romania makes better ships than Pakistan, Romania?
> This is a joke, where did our ship building skills go?



Hi,

It is a Dutch company I believe---.

I will take the dutch ship builder over any other---.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

TOPGUN said:


> True, but thought that the Swift ships order was cancelled ?



No it's on bro.



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is a Dutch company I believe---.
> 
> I will take the dutch ship builder over any other---.



Yes Dutch, with work being outsourced. The Dutch are very good on quality control so there's no danger of shoddy work here.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TOPGUN

waz said:


> No it's on bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dutch, with work being outsourced. The Dutch are very good on quality control so there's no danger of shoddy work here.



Thanks brother as always good choice also , anyhow Ramadan Mubarak to you and your family !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Any missiles?


----------



## Tamiyah

WarKa DaNG said:


> Any missiles?


Dont think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks brother as always good choice also , anyhow Ramadan Mubarak to you and your family !



You to bro blessings many times over to you and your folks.



WarKa DaNG said:


> Any missiles?



It’s for coastal patrol, so probably no.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Oh, I see
> Still doesn't explain why we couldn't build this size of ship.
> 
> 
> Yup, no amount of excuses are legitimate


Sahab, for that we need advanced material and metallurgy capability , magar hum tou apni aik steel mill bhi nahi qaim rakh sakay! 
Besides the other ships we do build locally with tot; they are larger orders and get kits from aboard , for smaller orders companies don't prefer giving tot and want their own workers to build so they get more profit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Hopefully, ASELSAN CAFRAD GaN based phase array radar systems gets installed in these boats....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Don't worry, IMF khan will block all such projects, in much worse way than Asif Ali Zardari did.


----------



## Army research

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Hopefully, ASELSAN CAFRAD GaN based phase array radar systems gets installed in these boats....


Had the exact same thought when i saw the mast , yet these are coastal water ships, if would he overkill to place such a system on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Very modern and looks nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Army research said:


> Had the exact same thought when i saw the mast , yet these are coastal water ships, if would he overkill to place such a system on them


If fast attack boats can fire cruise missiles why not such EW systems on these boats?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Isn't that ship beautiful  I just love the way she looks man  And with proper armament (lots of space is available at front and middle ) she will be killing beauty 
Welcome addition to Pakistan Navy ….. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan's OPV Explained.*


----------



## airmarshal

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Seriously, Romania makes better ships than Pakistan, Romania?
> This is a joke, where did our ship building skills go?



I had this same question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Its gonna be armed to the teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is a Dutch company I believe---.
> 
> I will take the dutch ship builder over any other---.


How come? This isnt the 1800s where their the only ones that can build decent ships



Horus said:


> Its gonna be armed to the teeth.


Why only 2 tho, why bother getting an other type of ship, if your only gonna buy 2? 6-10 justifies acquiring a new system.



Army research said:


> Sahab, for that we need advanced material and metallurgy capability , magar hum tou apni aik steel mill bhi nahi qaim rakh sakay!
> Besides the other ships we do build locally with tot; they are larger orders and get kits from aboard , for smaller orders companies don't prefer giving tot and want their own workers to build so they get more profit


The ships the are build in Karachi look like absolute shiz, the azmat class or what not



airmarshal said:


> I had this same question.


I dont know, bud. This looks shady me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Horus said:


> Its gonna be armed to the teeth.


Homing torpedoes and depth charges?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A modest Patrol Boat , 40 days range near coastal areas needs decent ship 
We have to be modest in what we purchased 

It is not ... a battle cruiser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

While it is an OPV and will be used as such for the majority of its career, in time of conflict, it may be called upon to serve as a front-line vessel. It appears this design may have enough space on top of the helicopter hanger for a FL-3000N system. The Type 054A is meant to protect itself and ships around it, but a modest self defense capability on smaller ships could be the difference between sinking and living to serve another day.

Depending on the space and funds available; the PN could pick from any of these three sizes. It would not be all that different in how the Type 056 Corvettes are protected. The FL-3000N missile can be improved over the coming years to counter the ever growing threat from the likes Brahmos and its ilk.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PnzAVnfNDmU/ULJqNLQvw7I/AAAAAAAAAgw/B_qo7gnndpw/s1600/FL-3000N_CIWS_2.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...56_corvette_FL-3000N_8-round_SAM_launcher.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Horus said:


> Its gonna be armed to the teeth.


Not possible as this will cause massive logistics problem. Netherlands (Dutch) is NATO country and will not allow Pakistan to use Chinese or any non-NATO items on its vessels. Pakistan is now having most of its naval arms from China. So, how will Pakistan arm the 2 vessel to the teeth? A special set of weapons and ammunition just for 2 hips will be too expensive


----------



## mzain

Smarana Mitra said:


> Not possible as this will cause massive logistics problem. Netherlands (Dutch) is NATO country and will not allow Pakistan to use Chinese or any non-NATO items on its vessels. Pakistan is now having most of its naval arms from China. So, how will Pakistan arm the 2 vessel to the teeth? A special set of weapons and ammunition just for 2 hips will be too expensive


If not possible then this looks shady. I mean why the hell we brought them if we can build an opv locally?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Few words from Damen Official and Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem speeches, during launching ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Hopefully, ASELSAN CAFRAD GaN based phase array radar systems gets installed in these boats....



And how will you modify the ships substructure to mount these radars, and not to speak GaN AESA radars consume more power than normal ones. So where will you find power? And then change the BMS software suite to have that along with re-doing electrical connection... In short its yok hayır...


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> And how will you modify the ships substructure to mount these radars, and not to speak GaN AESA radars consume more power than normal ones. So where will you find power? And then change the BMS software suite to have that along with re-doing electrical connection... In short its yok hayır...


I’ll leave it to the experts to figure it out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Champion_Usmani said:


> Few words from Damen Official and Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem speeches, during launching ceremony.



It appears 1900 t is the standard displacement, 2300 t is full load.

I see enough space amidships to mount 2× triple or quad Harbah launchers.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why only 2 tho, why bother getting an other type of ship, if your only gonna buy 2? 6-10 justifies acquiring a new system.



When PN was looking at Swiftships 75m Swift corvette, one of the company officials said the service was looking for 2 ships with an option of another two (at a later date).

The OPV/corvette contract, in the end, went to Damen.



Smarana Mitra said:


> Not possible as this will cause massive logistics problem. Netherlands (Dutch) is NATO country and will not allow Pakistan to use Chinese or any non-NATO items on its vessels. Pakistan is now having most of its naval arms from China. So, how will Pakistan arm the 2 vessel to the teeth? A special set of weapons and ammunition just for 2 hips will be too expensive



Refer post #33. Excerpt from CNS interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

May look like this after fitment of weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We should order few more the construction speed was fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

Good to see Pak cooperation with a Dutch company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Humble Analyst

waz said:


> You to bro blessings many times over to you and your folks.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s for coastal patrol, so probably no.


Probably the role will be Anti Submarine and or Mine clearance along with coastal patrol.
Corvettes generally have one of the three main missions compared to frigates which can perform more than two main missions and nowadays destroyers can carry out all three
Namely ASW, AAW and ASuW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Gryphon said:


> It appears 1900 t is the standard displacement, 2300 t is full load.
> 
> I see enough space amidships to mount 2× triple or quad Harbah launchers.
> 
> 
> 
> When PN was looking at Swiftships 75m Swift corvette, one of the company officials said the service was looking for 2 ships with an option of another two (at a later date).
> 
> The OPV/corvette contract, in the end, went to Damen.
> 
> 
> 
> Refer post #33. Excerpt from CNS interview.


So possibly 4?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Took years to make first boat from initial signing , back in June 2017
https://www.app.com.pk/pakistan-to-construct-multipurpose-opv-indigenously/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

There is enough room to put 4x4 or 8x8 ssm on the deck and 8x2 vlsam behind thrn76 mm gun 

Looks like most of the weapons would come from type 21 ships ?? Harpoons ?? 
Phalanx ?? 6 type 21 plus additional phalanx were bought some went on tankers

Unless these pic are of 2400/2600 ton version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## War Thunder

Smarana Mitra said:


> So, now Karachi Shipyard is not manufacturing these? Hmmm... From where is Pakistan funding the extra money needed for imports?





Yes, do think about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Why do they look short in one pic and long in others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

So what KSE is making these days ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

diff between versions 1900 vs 2400 vs 2600!tonnage and length varies as well 
You can add mod section modules for the role you customize the ship


----------



## Armchair

Modern electronics and weapons allow corvettes a far more versatile set of weaponry than before. Even 2 decades ago, this was not very possible, and corvettes could only have one of the three major areas covered. But now, being able to cover two of the areas effectively is quite possible. 

In short, corvettes are the new frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thunderkaka

DAMEN Shipyard Galati, Romania launched the first of two 2,300 tons corvettes built for Pakistan Navy at a ceremony held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, Romania on May 17.

The first ship is expected to join the Pakistan Navy by end of this year and the second would be delivered by mid-2020. The contract for their manufacture was signed in 2017, Pakistan media reported.

Pakistan Navy’s Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem who spoke on the occasion said that these platforms will act as force multipliers in enhancing Navy’s capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and would offer more flexibility in the conduct of Pakistan Navy’s initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region.

The Pakistan Navy commissioned a locally built and ordered 4 warships from a Chinese shipyard in the past year indicating accelerated naval procurement.

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...nched_by_DAMEN_Shipyard__Romania#.XOHemchKiCg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thunderkaka

Sorry, already been posted by another member. Mods, please delete or merge.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/laun...tons-corvette-built-for-pakistan-navy.618868/


----------



## Bossman

ZAC1 said:


> So what KSE is making these days ?


Two 3,500 Ton ships for PMSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ZAC1 said:


> So what KSE is making these days ?


u want karachi stock exchange to make ships

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

Based on these pictures, I think 2 triple Harbas would fit on this. They should have gone for the 16 cell vls as well but I get its supposed to be a OPV. Beyond that I think 2 Type 1130 CIWS with 6 HQ-10 each could be fit behind the main mast/tower just ahead of the AShMs. That in times of war should provide additional capabilities when converting it from an OPV to a light frigate especially since there is no VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Bossman said:


> Two 3,500 Ton ships for PMSS


Are u sure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOTO for life

Our navy needs some forward thinking leadership even now other countries are meeting our naval requirements whereas Pakistan Army and Airforce both have taken substantial steps towards Indigenization.


----------



## Bossman

syed_yusuf said:


> Are u sure ?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Bossman said:


> Yes


sir, you stated 3,500 ton ships for PMSA? care to provide details of as to what kind of ships.

as far as i know, the only ship under construction at KSEW for PMSA is 1500 ton MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

2300T not small,why no Anti-ship missile?..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

ZY-CN-CA said:


> 2300T not small,why no Anti-ship missile?..?


I have heard that these ships will be fitted with domestic anti*ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

Good slowly but steadily we are building a strong navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We should order 6 more units 
The manufacturing speed was commendable

The platform offers great benefits as a OPV

Six units would enhance our Marine doctrine and protection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

according to Milliyet news, PAK Navy chose Aselsan LPI Radar for this ships. Talks are being conducted for other platforms

http://www.milliyet.com.tr/pakistan-donanmasi-ni-turk-gundem-2882246/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.aselsan.com.tr/en-us/press-room/Brochures/Radar-Systems/ALPER_ENG.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Is there possibilities of data links between a lanes and ships in order to use guided missiles, that can be force multiplier deadly or a life saver in some cases


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-news/2019/05/damen-launches-pakistan-navys-first-2300-tons-opv/






First unit completed and undergoing testing ready for handoff in upcoming months 

Pakistan Navy ordered the two corvettes in 2017. The first ship is expected to join the PN Fleet by end of this year and the second would be delivered by mid-2020.


Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem, declared that the two vessels « will act as force multipliers in enhancing Navy’s capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and would offer more flexibility in the conduct of Pakistan Navy’s initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region. » 


Described by Damen as an Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), the PN Corvettes will have a displacement of around 2,300 tons, which reportedly means that the vessels are based on the OPV 2400 design. According to Damen specifications, the model is 90 meters long, accommodate a 90-strong crew, and includes a flight deck and helicopter hangar.


The vessel can receive a wide range of mission modules, such as ASW, MCM, UAV/USV, diving support, and hospital facilities. Weapon systems include one 76 mm main gun and secondary machine guns. As of today, four vessels are « built or under construction », the shipbuilder website reveals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

4 is typically considered a good number one on patrol , one in bay on rest , one in maintenance and one as backup 

But in war all are deployed to sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168768621977526272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabi1

The OPVs dont seem to be capable of carrying missiles so will probably be chosen to do patrol duties more economically whilst freeing our more capable platforms for less wear and tear.

These OPVs also have UAV capability. Lets see if they are local or imported.

Since PN upgraded order to 2300ton the pictures/videos match the OPV2400.

OPV Damen 2400
https://products.damen.com/-/media/.../Documents/Offshore_Patrol_Vessel_2400_DS.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Launching ceremony of the second state of the art 2300 Tons Corvette vessel built for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania.

Chief of Staff (Personnel) Vice Admiral Athar Mukhtar was the chief guest on the occasion.

*Corvettes laced with latest technology are multi-purpose platforms of medium size and tonnage. These are used for different operations including security patrol.*

In his remarks on the occasion, Vice Admiral Athar Mukhtar said the addition of these ships will further enhance the capability of Pakistan Navy to defend the waters of the country.

He also lauded the professionalism of DAMEN Shipyards in delivering cutting edge technologies to Pakistan Navy in the form of Corvettes.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/03-09-2019/...s-corvette-vessel-inducted-into-pakistan-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168768621977526272
*Second corvette vessel inducted into Pakistan Navy*

KARACHI (Dunya News) – A launching ceremony of the second state-of-the-art 2,300 tons corvettes vessel built for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania.

Chief of Staff (Personnel) Vice Admiral Athar Mukhtar was the chief guest on the occasion.

Corvettes laced with latest technology are multi-purpose platforms of medium size and tonnage. These are used for different operations including security patrol.

In his remarks on the occasion, Vice Admiral Athar Mukhtar said the addition of these ships would further enhance the capability of Pakistan Navy to defend the waters of the country.

He lauded the professionalism of DAMEN Shipyards in delivering cutting edge technologies to Pakistan Navy in the form of Corvettes.

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/507861-Second-corvette-vessel-inducted-into-Pakistan-Navy

@Rashid Mahmood @Maarkhoor @Reichsmarschall @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 8 pass charlie

why are all of them holding those viking style axes.oh sorry this is a CUTTING EDGE technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Is this the 2nd one …… dam very quick ………. So first one will get her commission in this year and this 2nd Ship will join Navy middle of next year ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168806140723048449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168806475281653760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168806754030956544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

Whats the purpose and role of these ships?

Do we require such big ships for maritime patrolling only ?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168808391130669056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

What are the capabilities of these Corvette ? Are they launched or inducted in our current fleet?


----------



## Areesh

The Accountant said:


> Whats the purpose and role of these ships?
> 
> Do we require such big ships for maritime patrolling only ?



They would be involved in anti ship and anti Air operations too so they aren't just for patrolling

They might be equipped with harbah missile too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Ma Sha ALLAH . Good addition .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARMalik

Impressive construction speed by the Romanians. It almost seems like that we were only talking about these ships yesterday, and now today they have been inducted. I reckon PN needs to place an order for additional ships via DAMEN as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats.....fast pace give them 4 more ship building contract
Great patrol anti piracy boat

OPV (offshore patrol boat)

Hopefully with some local setup it will get improved in due time, now it is up to local engineering these can be considered as OPV/Corvettes

The base model gives Pakistan Navy chance to implement it's own locally constructed Technology on platform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

I am impressed with construction speed of Romania and Damen. Very impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syed1.

Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Purpose is to equip these ship with local weapons such as cruise missile and third party system specially Turkish or Chinese.
Believe me,soon, it will be a lethal punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Syed1. said:


> Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.


It's not a Romanian company. Damen is a Dutch company. It's common practice to have different components of ships/aircraft etc. manufactured/assembled in multiple locations. But have to agree with somewhat on the lack of indigenous production.



Cool_Soldier said:


> Purpose is to equip these ship with local weapons such as cruise missile and third party system specially Turkish or Chinese.
> Believe me,soon, it will be a lethal punch.


Yea no, there's literally no point in putting cruise missiles on ships that aren't made for the role we already have frigates and fast attacks completely capable of carrying out the sort of ground attack ops we require from our navy. And excuse the profanity but enough with the bloody Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

The baseline OPV version of these ships (minus naval weapons and electronics) is in the $50-60 m per ship range, which isn't bad. Basically, the PN can front-load the vessels first, and work on fitting them with anti-ship, anti-submarine and SHORAD capabilities gradually later.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pomegranate

Syed1. said:


> Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.


It is not about tiny or a big country but the level of skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The baseline OPV version of these ships (minus naval weapons and electronics) is in the $50-60 m per ship range, which isn't bad. Basically, the PN can front-load the vessels first, and work on fitting them with anti-ship, anti-submarine and SHORAD capabilities gradually later.


Since it's based off of a patrol vessel, how flexible is it in regards to future upgrades and are there any prospects of integrating a VLS considering it's a littoral ship? Also, what's the class name in PN service?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

CT-9914 "Snoop" said:


> Since it's based off of a patrol vessel, how flexible is it in regards to future upgrades and are there any prospects of integrating a VLS considering it's a littoral ship? Also, what's the class name in PN service?


I doubt it'd be flexible enough for an in-hull VLS. But it should be able to take-on a standard AShW and ASW capability, and a decent AAW capability via SHORAD. 

In terms of SHORAD, one option could be to look at externally-mounted VLS, e.g., the Denel Cheetah C-RAM suite.

It isn't great in range, but it can give you 16-32 missiles, each with 10+ km range and enough velocity to stop nearby helicopters, subsonic AShM, and possibly a supersonic cruising AShM. That'd still be better than what the F-22P has at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That'd still be better than what the F-22P has at least.



I will not discount the FM-90N to this extent. It is a decent, albeit short legged SAM system that can be used against a variety of threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ZAC1

can these be used in war in coming days if happens


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

2nd ? wheres the first one ? and i think Damen is a company from netherland, whats its doing in romania ?
and if i remember we only opt for One Damen class corvette. so how it can be 2nd ? or we ordered 4 or something ?


----------



## Areesh

Ra's al Ghul said:


> 2nd ? wheres the first one ? and i think Damen is a company from netherland, whats its doing in romania ?
> and if i remember we only opt for One Damen class corvette. so how it can be 2nd ? or we ordered 4 or something ?



Here is the first:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/damen-launches-pakistan-navys-first-2300-tons-opv.618868/

DAMEN is a dutch company but it has manufacturing facility in Romania

And we order 2 corvettes and not 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Areesh said:


> Here is the first:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/damen-launches-pakistan-navys-first-2300-tons-opv.618868/
> 
> DAMEN is a dutch company but it has manufacturing facility in Romania
> 
> And we order 2 corvettes and not 1



thank you. 
so its the last one from dutch ?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

how many exactly ships are under construction in KSY ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ra's al Ghul said:


> thank you.
> so its the last one from dutch ?



Yes


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Areesh said:


> Yes



thats bad. should go for atleast 4. this ship looks good. looks equal to milgem class.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Romanian Ship yard manufactured 2 Ships 93 meter long , in 2-3 years
Our local shipyard is nesting on the Azmat class 4th missile boat for 3 years a boat aroun 75 meter or so mark

Hope that the Pakistan Shipping Yard , also steps up their game a bit

We could have constructed same ship locally 100% but we needed to have a large 
Man power base for it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

I hope we order 2 more while we fit Anti Ship Missiles , SAM's on the existing ones .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Dazzler said:


> I will not discount the FM-90N to this extent. It is a decent, albeit short legged SAM system that can be used against a variety of threats.


I agree -- my earlier statement was harsh. It was an outcome of our options at that time, but the PN really will go through a massive AAW jump via the Type 054A/P (32 VLS w/HQ-16) and MILGEM (16 VLS w/HQ-16).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

8 pass charlie said:


> why are all of them holding those viking style axes.oh sorry this is a CUTTING EDGE technology.


That's training for when they board an indian vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

its off topic. when will the milgem come ?


----------



## Dazzler

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I agree -- my earlier statement was harsh. It was an outcome of our options at that time, but the PN really will go through a massive AAW jump via the Type 054A/P (32 VLS w/HQ-16) and MILGEM (16 VLS w/HQ-16).



No denying that.


----------



## aziqbal

great design looks more than 2,300 tons 

very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Need to put air defence systems and harba missile on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Anyone know which sensor suit and CMS will be fitted with these ships ...??


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> great design looks more than 2,300 tons
> 
> very nice


It looks like a luxury yacht..
Just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> It looks like a luxury yacht..
> Just kidding.


in current state its just a shell no sensor suit, weapon or Combat management system is installed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

These are Ships are the need of hour for Pakistan but i they need some High End Weapon system which can play the role of agressor themeselves
Pakistan can Purchase many frigates , Corvettes these can give more time do others jobs which Heavy ships had to do but Pakistan doesnt have any Heavy Hitters these can be used against pirates but against indian heavy hitters they will have less chance of survival.
Pakistan could order 2 3 New chinese destroyers with Subs Which can atleast provide long range air cover for these smaller ships in Pakistani Seas While Subs can be the aggressors while being the force multipliers but unfortunatly Subs have small chances of doing much when Pakistani navy will be having hard time protecting its shores which will give indian more chances to deploy more assets in Pakistani sea against subs

I heard Pakistan is developing Steel mills, Pakistan could ask China to do a JV with current ship they have in fleet to be build in Pakistan for Paksitani Navy even if it will take more time, Pakistan can spend less while keeping the pace slow will provide experience for Local industry to supply Weapon system for these with slower pace Pakistan can keep a side project of converting Mid life upgrade for current fleet with dedicated roles rather than having them do perform multi roles It will be hard job, but if they are able to that locally it will give huge experience.



LKJ86 said:


> It looks like a luxury yacht..
> Just kidding.


Yup and PM of Pakistan will use that to Drill in Arabian Sea which will flood the water with Black Gold and Pakistan will become the biggest economy in South Asia in a night


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> its off topic. when will the milgem come ?


4 ships by mid-2020s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turan09

Ra's al Ghul said:


> thats bad. should go for atleast 4. this ship looks good. looks equal to milgem class.


This is an OPV... I must admit if you arm it well it would be a good warship specialy for coastal defence but Milgem is a stealth corvette and its offensive capacity (Because of stealth design and greater arming capacity) are much more... Milgem and this, apple and orange...
Note- You can actually buy 4-5 of them with a price of single Milgem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Turan09 said:


> This is an OPV... I must admit if you arm it well it would be a good warship specialy for coastal defence but Milgem is a stealth corvette and its offensive capabilities (Because of stealth design and greater arming capacity) are much more... Milgem and this, apple and orange...
> Note- You can actually buy 4-5 of them with a price of single Milgem.



sorry for my limited knowledge on defence related issues. i read about milgem, so i thought they both related to same class category. but thanks for info.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> 4 ships by mid-2020s.


 thanks sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> 4 ships by mid-2020s.



Are you sure that all 4 would be delivered by mid 2020?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

LKJ86 said:


> It looks like a luxury yacht..
> Just kidding.




It is a barebone ship , a empty shell platform
Pakistan will pick unique customization for it by Local effort

> The most immediate offensive weapon would be our Anza Missile fired from a Sailor
> The Cannon which comes with ship
> CWIZ
> Helicopters would be able to launch Torpedo and Hunt submarine


Work in progress for our Engineering group to make it customize it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Areesh said:


> Are you sure that all 4 would be delivered by mid 2020?


Yup -- below is from the main contractor ASFAT A.S.


It was decided that 4 MİLGEM corvettes will be purchased by Pakistan, 2 of them will be built in the Istanbul Shipyard and the others will be built in Karachi.

*In the first phase, a corvette each respectively to be built in Istanbul and Karachi will participate in the Pakistan Navy inventory in 2023. The other 2 ships will enter the inventory in 2024.*

The production process will take 54 months for the first ship, 60 months for the second ship, 66 months on the third ship and 72 months on the last ship.

http://www.asfat.com.tr/en/pakistana-4-milgem-korvetinin-satisinda-imzalar-atildi/​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Syed1. said:


> Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.


I agree with this. I didn't even know Romania had a navy...


----------



## YeBeWarned

Turan09 said:


> This is an OPV... I must admit if you arm it well it would be a good warship specialy for coastal defence but Milgem is a stealth corvette and its offensive capacity (Because of stealth design and greater arming capacity) are much more... Milgem and this, apple and orange...
> Note- You can actually buy 4-5 of them with a price of single Milgem.



These ships will be lightly armed and mostly take the coastal defense roles, along with SAR , and it will free the F-22's ,Type 54's and Milgem to be solely on Attack or front formations .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Areesh said:


> I am impressed with construction speed of Romania and Damen. Very impressive


its just lauched, there is 50% work left


----------



## Bossman

Syed1. said:


> Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.


The issue is capacity at Karachi shipyard not expertise. We have built and are building more complex ships. BTW this is Dutch technology not Romanian. Just Romanian labor. Capacity at Karachi shipyard will increase many fold very soon with new facilities being constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MystryMan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yup -- below is from the main contractor ASFAT A.S.
> 
> 
> It was decided that 4 MİLGEM corvettes will be purchased by Pakistan, 2 of them will be built in the Istanbul Shipyard and the others will be built in Karachi.
> 
> *In the first phase, a corvette each respectively to be built in Istanbul and Karachi will participate in the Pakistan Navy inventory in 2023. The other 2 ships will enter the inventory in 2024.*
> 
> The production process will take 54 months for the first ship, 60 months for the second ship, 66 months on the third ship and 72 months on the last ship.
> 
> http://www.asfat.com.tr/en/pakistana-4-milgem-korvetinin-satisinda-imzalar-atildi/​


why construction period increasing progressively with each ship?


----------



## ZAC1

what kse building these days.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

MystryMan said:


> why construction period increasing progressively with each ship?


It seems they're starting production ~6 months apart of one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yup -- below is from the main contractor ASFAT A.S.
> 
> 
> It was decided that 4 MİLGEM corvettes will be purchased by Pakistan, 2 of them will be built in the Istanbul Shipyard and the others will be built in Karachi.
> 
> *In the first phase, a corvette each respectively to be built in Istanbul and Karachi will participate in the Pakistan Navy inventory in 2023. The other 2 ships will enter the inventory in 2024.*
> 
> The production process will take 54 months for the first ship, 60 months for the second ship, 66 months on the third ship and 72 months on the last ship.
> 
> http://www.asfat.com.tr/en/pakistana-4-milgem-korvetinin-satisinda-imzalar-atildi/​



i have a feeling that meligim ships for pakistan will not be standard ada class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yup -- below is from the main contractor ASFAT A.S.
> 
> 
> It was decided that 4 MİLGEM corvettes will be purchased by Pakistan, 2 of them will be built in the Istanbul Shipyard and the others will be built in Karachi.
> 
> *In the first phase, a corvette each respectively to be built in Istanbul and Karachi will participate in the Pakistan Navy inventory in 2023. The other 2 ships will enter the inventory in 2024.*
> 
> The production process will take 54 months for the first ship, 60 months for the second ship, 66 months on the third ship and 72 months on the last ship.
> 
> http://www.asfat.com.tr/en/pakistana-4-milgem-korvetinin-satisinda-imzalar-atildi/​




The delivery time for Milgem is not friendly time line
Should request a adjustment so all 4 come at same time

Forget about building in Karachi , they need to finish the 4th Azmat Class ship first on time
Still strongly suggest we get the 4 Chinese Destroyers (my own personal opinion)

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/4-ch...-purchase-decommissioned-2-months-ago.633768/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

syed_yusuf said:


> i have a feeling that meligim ships for pakistan will not be standard ada class.



This feeling is correct. I remember I have read somewhere, PN's milgems will be customised for Pakistan's needs, will be a little bit slower but will posses more weapons etc. My only concern is I hope PN wont overloaded the ADA so Much And ruin its stealth design... afterall I believe ADA's Real power is its stealth design. Thanks to this ADA is a great warship for anti-submarine And strike missions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yup -- below is from the main contractor ASFAT A.S.
> 
> 
> It was decided that 4 MİLGEM corvettes will be purchased by Pakistan, 2 of them will be built in the Istanbul Shipyard and the others will be built in Karachi.
> 
> *In the first phase, a corvette each respectively to be built in Istanbul and Karachi will participate in the Pakistan Navy inventory in 2023. The other 2 ships will enter the inventory in 2024.*
> 
> The production process will take 54 months for the first ship, 60 months for the second ship, 66 months on the third ship and 72 months on the last ship.
> 
> http://www.asfat.com.tr/en/pakistana-4-milgem-korvetinin-satisinda-imzalar-atildi/​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169288057507520512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I agree -- my earlier statement was harsh. It was an outcome of our options at that time, but the PN really will go through a massive AAW jump via the Type 054A/P (32 VLS w/HQ-16) and MILGEM (16 VLS w/HQ-16).


Sir as per data on net the HQ 16 b range of 70 km+ is optimized to tackle the supersonic missiles like Brahmos so PN should go for it to arm the future ships , meanwhile if possible F22P frigates should also be upgraded with HQ16B as so far it is perhaps the most viable option for PN considering costs and complexities as the other option can be SA Umkhonto but perhaps out of favor from PN for time being.

May be PN should request Chinese to develop a lighter version of HQ 9 which can be fitted on lighter ships.

The FM90 on F22P can be installed on these two corvettes meanwhile other two available FM90 systems may be installed on future expected corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Ra's al Ghul said:


> thats bad. should go for atleast 4. this ship looks good. looks equal to milgem class.


may be 2 more in future . Pakistan Navy standard number is 4 usually hehe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I agree -- my earlier statement was harsh. It was an outcome of our options at that time, but the PN really will go through a massive AAW jump via the Type 054A/P (32 VLS w/HQ-16) and MILGEM (16 VLS w/HQ-16).


In Sha ALLAH .



aziqbal said:


> great design looks more than 2,300 tons
> 
> very nice


Ma Sha ALLAH .



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> It is a barebone ship , a empty shell platform
> Pakistan will pick unique customization for it by Local effort
> 
> > The most immediate offensive weapon would be our Anza Missile fired from a Sailor
> > The Cannon which comes with ship
> > CWIZ
> > Helicopters would be able to launch Torpedo and Hunt submarine
> 
> 
> Work in progress for our Engineering group to make it customize it


Brother any chance of Harbah missile ???



Areesh said:


> Are you sure that all 4 would be delivered by mid 2020?


2 are expected in 2023 n 2 in 2024 according to Turkish brother websites .


----------



## Yousafzai_M

So Romania can build these ships (no idea what is Corvette) but we can't?

But then I also recall we were buying even rifles from somewhere else.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I believe Romania has the infrastructure for these ship
We don't have support for this particular ship

It was either get it done by Holland or get it done by one of their Partners


----------



## TNT

Off topic but do we have any plans to acquire any destroyers? Any deal for type 52?


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like 054a and the opv will join pn soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Navy is most neglected force until CPEC came around. Trailing behind Air Force


Syed1. said:


> Excellent news..... but also a bit sad. A country of 220 million with some very highly talented people has to look towards a tiny country like Romania for building our war ship. Thanks to seven decades of zero emphasis on indigenous manufacturing and production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

Shabi1 said:


> The OPVs dont seem to be capable of carrying missiles so will probably be chosen to do patrol duties more economically whilst freeing our more capable platforms for less wear and tear.
> 
> These OPVs also have UAV capability. Lets see if they are local or imported.
> 
> Since PN upgraded order to 2300ton the pictures/videos match the OPV2400.
> 
> OPV Damen 2400
> https://products.damen.com/-/media/.../Documents/Offshore_Patrol_Vessel_2400_DS.pdf


The OPVs dont seem to be capable of carrying missiles，so How to deal with enemy


----------



## deep_blue

Ra's al Ghul said:


> how many exactly ships are under construction in KSY ?


0


----------



## Tipu7

deep_blue said:


> 0


4th Azmat FAC-M is under construction.



Shabi1 said:


> The OPVs dont seem to be capable of carrying missiles so will probably be chosen to do patrol duties more economically whilst freeing our more capable platforms for less wear and tear.
> 
> These OPVs also have UAV capability. Lets see if they are local or imported.
> 
> Since PN upgraded order to 2300ton the pictures/videos match the OPV2400.
> 
> OPV Damen 2400
> https://products.damen.com/-/media/.../Documents/Offshore_Patrol_Vessel_2400_DS.pdf


The vessels offer a modular layout to support variable requisite package according to customer requirements.
PN intends to use these vessels as 'Force multiplier' and will be focusing on its anti surface & anti ship capabilities.

And these are corvettes, not OPVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

deep_blue said:


> 0


Lollllz its not must to answer if you have no answer sir .


One fac azmat class
Mpvs for msa
Tug boats
Small patrol crafts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Shabi1 said:


> The OPVs dont seem to be capable of carrying missiles so will probably be chosen to do patrol duties more economically whilst freeing our more capable platforms for less wear and tear.
> 
> These OPVs also have UAV capability. Lets see if they are local or imported.
> 
> Since PN upgraded order to 2300ton the pictures/videos match the OPV2400.
> 
> OPV Damen 2400
> https://products.damen.com/-/media/.../Documents/Offshore_Patrol_Vessel_2400_DS.pdf



Sir Pakistan already has inducted many OPVs/small ships for PMSA so they don't perhaps need to spend limited resources further on such platforms now time to build up regular navy. The coming corvettes from Damen shall have anti ship, anti sub and also some SAM for point defense. In shorter time span everything shall be cleared.


----------



## JK!

Are these essentially the Sigma class corvettes?

Seems to be a successful design it’s also in service with Indonesia, Morocco, Romania and Mexico.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JK! said:


> Are these essentially the Sigma class corvettes?
> 
> Seems to be a successful design it’s also in service with Indonesia, Morocco, Romania and Mexico.


Officially, they're a relative of the Damen OPV line, but seeing how the PN is both classifying -- and eventually, arming -- them as corvettes, they'll be pretty close to the Sigma-line.

Heck, it seems with each passing day, the PN actually ordered Sigmas (a surprise because official statements prior said OPV). I guess the main difference between the baseline Sigmas and the PN's corvettes will be the latter's apparent lack of ASW capability.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

Only 2 are not enough
at least 4-6 will enhance our capabilities


----------



## JK!

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Officially, they're a relative of the Damen OPV line, but seeing how the PN is both classifying -- and eventually, arming -- them as corvettes, they'll be pretty close to the Sigma-line.
> 
> Heck, it seems with each passing day, the PN actually ordered Sigmas (a surprise because official statements prior said OPV). I guess the main difference between the baseline Sigmas and the PN's corvettes will be the latter's apparent lack of ASW capability.




Most countries that ordered the Sigma in either Corvette or frigate versions initially placed orders for 2 like Pakistan and have subsequently placed follow up orders.

Do you think it’s likely Pakistan will do the same?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JK! said:


> Most countries that ordered the Sigma in either Corvette or frigate versions initially placed orders for 2 like Pakistan and have subsequently placed follow up orders.
> 
> Do you think it’s likely Pakistan will do the same?


I think so.

In fact, it appears the PN was seeking a general purpose corvette back in 2016-2017. The lead candidate at the time was Swiftships (in the US), and according to it, the PN order was 2 plus an option for 2 more. 

So, I think the PN will probably order another 2 SIGMA/OPVs from Damen Shipyards. But it'll be interesting to see where the PN gets the next batch built. KSEW is to undergo a massive expansion through a rail-based lift-transfer system (see here for more info).

The other interesting thing the PN is doing is that it seems to have front-loaded the ship/hull production, and is opting to arm the ships separately. Each of these should be coming in at $60-70 m per ship, tops. But the PN will take care of sourcing the electronics and weapons directly. 

If you can source a European corvette for around $125 m with its weapons and sensors (albeit of mixed origins), you're doing something right. Through 2-3 decades, the PN can just incrementally order these corvettes (and/or a more advanced derivative) and build a sizable patrol fleet in tandem to its war fighting fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If you are playing Soccer you get a shoe to give you proper performance and works well in grassy conditions








If you are feeling fancy you get the fancy shoes







But getting .......basic shoes ...you can't play high performance sports









What Pakistan is doing is getting few , of these OPV which are ... just patrol boats and trying to see how it can be customized to perform like a high performance frigate or Destroyer


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> So, I think the PN will probably order another 2 SIGMA/OPVs from Damen Shipyards. But it'll be interesting to see where the PN gets the next batch built. KSEW is to undergo a massive expansion through a rail-based lift-transfer system (see here for more info).



@Bilal Khan (Quwa) What about this thread

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-orders-dutch-opv-1-900-tons-90-m-to-be-built-at-ksew.501319/

I think after these two, KSEW is also going to manufacture another one. I hope its right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Cornered Tiger said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) What about this thread
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-orders-dutch-opv-1-900-tons-90-m-to-be-built-at-ksew.501319/
> 
> I think after these two, KSEW is also going to manufacture another one. I hope its right.


It's the same order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Cornered Tiger said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) What about this thread
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-orders-dutch-opv-1-900-tons-90-m-to-be-built-at-ksew.501319/
> 
> I think after these two, KSEW is also going to manufacture another one. I hope its right.


Same order. The ship launched (being discussed in this thread) is the same as the one mentioned in the link you shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I agree -- my earlier statement was harsh. It was an outcome of our options at that time, but the PN really will go through a massive AAW jump via the Type 054A/P (32 VLS w/HQ-16) and MILGEM (16 VLS w/HQ-16).


In Sha ALLAH .



Mrc said:


> Need to put air defence systems and harba missile on it


Atleast Harbah should be on it . Azmat class 560 tons has Harbah as well on FAC-3 n hopefully on FAC-4 as well .


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

aziqbal said:


> Very modern and looks nice


Ma Sha ALLAH .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Since Ship is launched , it is undergoing Sea Trial
Chances are it is 100% complete but normally Sea Trial all the work is rechecked before delivery

Since it is a base model i.e Unarmed , I doubt their would be too much testing


----------



## Tank131

For ships like these, i wonder what route they will go to equip it with SAMs or will they only utilize CIWS? I think these ships are ideal for the Tor-m2km which would allow the temporary fitting of a vls based 16km range SAM designed to take out CMs. The system brings 8-16 sams and can be lashed to any space with enough area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Congrats bro..
I never knew before damen also building this type corvette for PakNavy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> If you are playing Soccer you get a shoe to give you proper performance and works well in grassy conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are feeling fancy you get the fancy shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But getting .......basic shoes ...you can't play high performance sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Pakistan is doing is getting few , of these OPV which are ... just patrol boats and trying to see how it can be customized to perform like a high performance frigate or Destroyer



I dont agree. The Damen are supposed to be long endurance security vessels. They will take the anti-piracy/anti-smuggling roles required by the navy and lend support and heavy firepower for PMSA when needed. But in times of war they will be outfitted with armaments capable of helping front line ships in a fight. They will have a swing role, but mainly they are for patrol which they can do quite well. I would say they should be fitted with 2 CIWS like Type 730 or even Pantsir-M which can be equipped with missiles when needed. The gun mounts will add needed protection during war but offensive firepower during patrol then during war, equip with Harba and possibly lash Tor-m2km to them for added anti-air/anti-missile protection (if you dont add missiles to the gun mounts).

As for the more advanced frontline roles, PN spent big on MILGEM/Jinnah (if they all do indeed come with the vls), Type 054A, and 8 Hangor. The only thing i wish is tgat they spend a but to upgrade F-22p sensors and weapons. They also need to work woth China/Turkey or even south africa, Russia or SKorea to develop a 40-60km quad packed SAM (or if possible, acquire the 9m96e2 quad packable SAM from Russia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> I dont agree. The Damen are supposed to be long endurance security vessels. They will take the anti-piracy/anti-smuggling roles required by the navy and lend support and heavy firepower for PMSA when needed. But in times of war they will be outfitted with armaments capable of helping front line ships in a fight. They will have a swing role, but mainly they are for patrol which they can do quite well. I would say they should be fitted with 2 CIWS like Type 730 or even Pantsir-M which can be equipped with missiles when needed. The gun mounts will add needed protection during war but offensive firepower during patrol then during war, equip with Harba and possibly lash Tor-m2km to them for added anti-air/anti-missile protection (if you dont add missiles to the gun mounts).
> 
> As for the more advanced frontline roles, PN spent big on MILGEM/Jinnah (if they all do indeed come with the vls), Type 054A, and 8 Hangor. The only thing i wish is tgat they spend a but to upgrade F-22p sensors and weapons. They also need to work woth China/Turkey or even south africa, Russia or SKorea to develop a 40-60km quad packed SAM (or if possible, acquire the 9m96e2 quad packable SAM from Russia).


tbh I wouldn't put much stock in Russia. Pakistan's two main suppliers now are China and Turkey, so a long-range SAM solution will come from one of them. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if one (or all) of the Pakistan Navy, Army and/or Air Force is keeping an eye on the Hisar-U and SIPER (on top of FD-2000). 

The PN has definitely been very rational with its approach, so I do think a long-range SAM-equipped ship is on the horizon. Heck, seeing how the PN went the extra step to fit the MILGEM with VLS (especially if it's all 4 ships -- on top of buying design rights, ostensibly to make more), maybe they got China to configure the Type 054A/P with a longer VLS for a future LR-SAM down the line? 

That said, Pakistan should work with South Africa on the Marlin/Umkhonto-ER and Cheetah C-RAM, use the latter a PDMS in-lieu of RAM (fit pedestal-based VLS blocks on all ships).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## araz

Tank131 said:


> I The only thing i wish is that they spend a but to upgrade F-22p sensors and weapons. They also need to work woth China/Turkey or even south africa, Russia or SKorea to develop a 40-60km quad packed SAM (or if possible, acquire the 9m96e2 quad packable SAM from Russia).


The F22p upgrades are planned as per@Rafi. They will probably go once the 054s come in and get upgraded. We have resource constraints so things do not always happen as quickly as we want them to.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

araz said:


> The F22p upgrades are planned as per@Rafi. They will probably go once the 054s come in and get upgraded. We have resource constraints so things do not always happen as quickly as we want them to.
> A



It will be interesting to see how significant the upgrades will be and whether it will be a minor upgrade or major with the addition of VSL. I think it would be entirely possible to replace the deck that FM90 sits on with a 16 cell vls (would likely come to the same height as the deck is now so as to minimize structural changes but may need weoggt balancing). Other idea would be to replace FM90 AND both CIWS with something like Pantsir-M (albeit that would require Russian assistance, which @Bilal Khan (Quwa) points out is unlikely) but that would give you 24 SAMs with 20km range for all targets and 3 gun mounts with a toatal of 6 guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> It will be interesting to see how significant the upgrades will be and whether it will be a minor upgrade or major with the addition of VSL. I think it would be entirely possible to replace the deck that FM90 sits on with a 16 cell vls (would likely come to the same height as the deck is now so as to minimize structural changes but may need weoggt balancing). Other idea would be to replace FM90 AND both CIWS with something like Pantsir-M (albeit that would require Russian assistance, which @Bilal Khan (Quwa) points out is unlikely) but that would give you 24 SAMs with 20km range for all targets and 3 gun mounts with a toatal of 6 guns.


If there's enough space under the area of the FM90, then it might be possible to place the Umkhonto EIR (30-35 km range). Alternatively, the PN can wait for the Cheetah C-RAM system and rely on the pedestal VLS instead.


----------



## Manshu Khan

Good


----------



## araz

Tank131 said:


> It will be interesting to see how significant the upgrades will be and whether it will be a minor upgrade or major with the addition of VSL. I think it would be entirely possible to replace the deck that FM90 sits on with a 16 cell vls (would likely come to the same height as the deck is now so as to minimize structural changes but may need weoggt balancing). Other idea would be to replace FM90 AND both CIWS with something like Pantsir-M (albeit that would require Russian assistance, which @Bilal Khan (Quwa) points out is unlikely) but that would give you 24 SAMs with 20km range for all targets and 3 gun mounts with a toatal of 6 guns.


There was talk of inserting a "Plug" allowing for space fora VLS. However it is my memory Iam relying on and with all affairs related to armed forces we only know what we are told. So let us wait and see. To be honest Iam unhappyas to why this aspect was not dealt with originally. Again you onlyscratch the surface so the underlying story remains unknown.
A


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> If there's enough space under the area of the FM90, then it might be possible to place the Umkhonto EIR (30-35 km range). Alternatively, the PN can wait for the Cheetah C-RAM system and rely on the pedestal VLS instead.


Problem for Cheetah is that it only has a 6km range and is only a pdms. It cannot serve as the main SAM for F-22p. Umkhonto sure but Cheetah would be pdms at best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Damen is great you can ask them for ToT
Indonesia have ship built by them and we get ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ruhnama said:


> Damen is great you can ask them for ToT
> Indonesia have ship built by them and we get ToT


I believe only 2 were ordered. Probably makes no economic sense to produce in Pakistan?


That said Pak will produce 2 types of Ships.

The Type54A/P frigates - 2x in Pakistan & 2 in China.

Milgem - a modified variant dubbed “Jinnah Class” will be produced in Pak while 2 in Turkey.


----------



## Ruhnama

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe only 2 were ordered. Probably makes no economic sense to produce in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> That said Pak will produce 2 types of Ships.
> 
> The Type54A/P frigates - 2x in Pakistan & 2 in China.
> 
> Milgem - a modified variant dubbed “Jinnah Class” will be produced in Pak while 2 in Turkey.


Why paknavy choose many source just for corvet?
My navy use damen for corvette and denmark for destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan_Aziz_261

Pakistan had signed a deal in July 2018 for the sale of 4 MILGEM corvettes which Turkey has begun construction of 1st stealth warship for the Pakistan Navy at the end of this September. The MILGEM deal is estimated to be worth about $1 billion in value and this deal includes ToT to Pakistan, two of which will be constructed in Karachi.


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe only 2 were ordered. Probably makes no economic sense to produce in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> That said Pak will produce 2 types of Ships.
> 
> The Type54A/P frigates - 2x in Pakistan & 2 in China.
> 
> Milgem - a modified variant dubbed “Jinnah Class” will be produced in Pak while 2 in Turkey.


All four type 54 will be produced in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

I have merged both threads of same OPVs by Damen so we can keep track of both vessels in one thread including the time line of construction & official induction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

When are they joining pn ?


----------



## syed_yusuf

any update on the induction date ?


----------



## The Eagle

syed_yusuf said:


> When are they joining pn ?





syed_yusuf said:


> any update on the induction date ?



First OPV is expected to join PN by end of this year, as planned and currently undergoes tests.
Second OPV is planned to be inducted by mid 2020 as planned. However, work is expedited and fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Champion_Usmani

@Rashid Mahmood @The Eagle From below video, it looks like a light destroyer or a corvette at least but not a mere OPV. What you guys think? @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195606481892237312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Champion_Usmani said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @The Eagle From below video, it looks like a light destroyer or a corvette at least but not a mere OPV. What you guys think? @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195606481892237312


its second DAMEN OPV/Corvette which is shown to Naval Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

No news on weapon fit ?
Yet ?


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Champion_Usmani said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @The Eagle From below video, it looks like a light destroyer or a corvette at least but not a mere OPV. What you guys think? @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195606481892237312


The PN is classifying it as a corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

In modern terms, a corvette is typically between 500 tons and 2,000 tons, although recent designs may approach 3,000 tons, which might instead be considered a small frigate.


They are usually armed with medium- and small-caliber guns, surface-to-surface missiles, surface-to-air missiles (SAM), and anti-submarine weapons. Many can accommodate a small or medium anti-submarine warfare helicopter.

So basically it’s number of days deployment at sea may be between 2-4 weeks vs larger ships

For example read pn version of Turkish ship will have more fuel, water and provision capacity and can stay longer then Turkish version and perhaps the reason pn classifying then as frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yasser76

khanasifm said:


> In modern terms, a corvette is typically between 500 tons and 2,000 tons, although recent designs may approach 3,000 tons, which might instead be considered a small frigate.
> 
> 
> They are usually armed with medium- and small-caliber guns, surface-to-surface missiles, surface-to-air missiles (SAM), and anti-submarine weapons. Many can accommodate a small or medium anti-submarine warfare helicopter.
> 
> So basically it’s number of days deployment at sea may be between 2-4 weeks vs larger ships
> 
> For example read pn version of Turkish ship will have more fuel, water and provision capacity and can stay longer then Turkish version and perhaps the reason pn classifying then as frigate




Different navies use different metrics for classifications. Some use tonnage, some capablity and I guess PN use days they can operate at Sea?


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PN is classifying it as a corvette.


The website of this company calls it Holland Class and it hardly is showing any weapon on it
https://products.damen.com/ranges/opv-holland-class/holland-class-ocean-going-patrol-vessel-3750


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Un Armed ship ....at moment


----------



## The Accountant

Zarvan said:


> The website of this company calls it Holland Class and it hardly is showing any weapon on it
> https://products.damen.com/ranges/opv-holland-class/holland-class-ocean-going-patrol-vessel-3750


As far as i know weapon system will be integrated locally inside Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rana MRL

Aoa .. may be PN custimize it on this lines as Damen offer this type of coverrte link

https://products.damen.com/en/ranges/sigma-frigate-and-corvette/sigma-corvette-8313



rana MRL said:


> Aoa .. may be PN custimize it on this lines as Damen offer this type of coverrte link
> 
> https://products.damen.com/en/ranges/sigma-frigate-and-corvette/sigma-corvette-8313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> The website of this company calls it Holland Class and it hardly is showing any weapon on it
> https://products.damen.com/ranges/opv-holland-class/holland-class-ocean-going-patrol-vessel-3750


Our ship isn't the Holland-class. Just look at the two, they're obviously different. It seems ours is a combination of the OPV and SIGMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Eagle

Champion_Usmani said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @The Eagle From below video, it looks like a light destroyer or a corvette at least but not a mere OPV. What you guys think? @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195606481892237312


This is not purely an OPV to be designated in such class. PN went with this one on the same route what we did with Jinnah Class (Turkey ADA) ships. A modified design, packed with more than usual weaponry fulfilling more duty in same class.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tank131

Zarvan said:


> The website of this company calls it Holland Class and it hardly is showing any weapon on it
> https://products.damen.com/ranges/opv-holland-class/holland-class-ocean-going-patrol-vessel-3750



The Holland looks completely different. This is more along the lines of a modified Sigma corvette at @Bilal Khan (Quwa) points out.

In all likelihood it will have 2 load outs. One as just an OPV with a 75mm cannon, likely two 30mm SMASH or 25mm STOP guns or 2 CIWS. The otger load out will be more. Corvette like with The aforementioned guns but also AShM. It would be interesting tonsee if they can fit SAMs on this. Short of RAM (US unlikely to sell) or FL-3000N (Chinese unlikely to allow integration with foreign electronics), the Russian TOR-M2KM may be ideal, lashed behind the exhaust cones. It would give you a 16km vls SAM (though im not sure how many missiles come in the system. if another member (@Bilal Khan (Quwa)) would be able to shed light on that id be grateful). This system can be equipped or removed at will so it would be ideal for this vessel and its various roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

Humble Analyst said:


> Is there possibilities of data links between a lanes and ships in order to use guided missiles, that can be force multiplier deadly or a life saver in some cases


Link 16 possibly

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Humble Analyst

Signalian said:


> Link 16 possibly


This is a good force multiplier if used appropriately 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Still no news of weapons fit on these ships ?? And assuming total order will go up to 4 

So 4 054
4 f-22p
4 Turkish 
And 4 danish boats will make pm surface offensive fleet 
Supported by fac and pmsa boats with missile capabilities when needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altay_TR

Your ship on the way:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233731408897679361
Hello from Turkish Brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## python-000

Altay_TR said:


> Your ship on the way:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233731408897679361
> Hello from Turkish Brothers.


Salam from Pakistani brothers...


----------



## khanasifm

Why two I think there r three boats, two boats on the side and one third one on the rear Wramp so should be carrying three RiBS 






?? 

Rear behind/below heli deck is another boat launch pad ??

Also on the side 11m and 6.5 meter rib 

Also 2 x 20 ft container under deck visible


----------



## khanasifm

Rear gate for launching rear boat [emoji571]‍♀️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Will it be getting 

30mm China H/PJ-17 [20 rnds] – Gun
Air Max: 1.9 km. Surface Max: 2.8 km.

H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon system




Abbreviation: H / PJ17 single 30 mm gun, the Department finalized in 2010, 2011, appeared last single tube 30mm guns. Use the gun Norinco 206 LLP12A developed new fire control systems, radar and optical telecommunications channels, equipped with automatic boot photoelectric stations. The first four of this type of gun installed in 2011 in China Qinghai Lake No. 885 Navy offshore supply ship. Also can be used as the main gun mounted on small ships, Fitness, good, new naval weapon against small targets at sea.


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> Will it be getting
> 
> 30mm China H/PJ-17 [20 rnds] – Gun
> Air Max: 1.9 km. Surface Max: 2.8 km.
> 
> H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbreviation: H / PJ17 single 30 mm gun, the Department finalized in 2010, 2011, appeared last single tube 30mm guns. Use the gun Norinco 206 LLP12A developed new fire control systems, radar and optical telecommunications channels, equipped with automatic boot photoelectric stations. The first four of this type of gun installed in 2011 in China Qinghai Lake No. 885 Navy offshore supply ship. Also can be used as the main gun mounted on small ships, Fitness, good, new naval weapon against small targets at sea.
> 
> View attachment 610867


It has been removed from the newly built Type 056A corvettes for lowing the cost.


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> It has been removed from the newly built Type 056A corvettes for lowing the cost.



I think pmsa new 6 ships carry this guns system in the front and 12.7 mm in the rear and pn will also adopt it unless pn is going with Turkish 30 mm


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Found another video of PNS Yarmook Commissioning .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

This is what we are getting or its new platform??


----------



## khanasifm

Look like 57mm gun mount plus Sam missile at tHe back lastly ssm 4x2

anyway time will tell Chinese hq-10, 16-24 shot launcher Will provide enough protection all the way to 9km max against aerial or 6km against sea skimming anti ship missiles 

time will tell 

so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

It has been a while 

Did we got any latest on these two opv


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

syed_yusuf said:


> It has been a while
> 
> Did we got any latest on these two opv


1 (PNS Yarmook) was handed over to the PN, the 2nd (PNS Tabuk) is due soon (scheduled for end of May, but might be a little later due to coronavirus concerns).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> 1 (PNS Yarmook) was handed over to the PN, the 2nd (PNS Tabuk) is due soon (scheduled for end of May, but might be a little later due to coronavirus concerns).


Any news about weapons and radar?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Any news about weapons and radar?


The PN will configure these in Pakistan. But we don't know what will go into it, but I think Turkish systems (from MILGEM) could be a good guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PN will configure these in Pakistan. But we don't know what will go into it, but I think Turkish systems (from MILGEM) could be a good guess.


Smart MK S 3D Radar Maybe. The same as Jinnah Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

#PNS #TABUK TO BE COMMISSIONED THIS MONTH
The second ship of the Yarmook-Class of 2300-tonne multirole Corvettes, PNS Tabuk will be commissioned into the Pakistan Navy this month. The ships will complement the larger, major warships of the Pakistan Navy.
The ship is built jointly by #Romania and #Pakistan, with DAMEN shipyards building the hull and superstructure and KS&EW #Karachi fitting out the warship and integrating weapons capabilities.
The warships are littoral multipurpose corvettes and will be fitted with with a remote weapon station for a main naval cannon, two quad-cell cruise missile launchers (either C-802A AShCM or Harbah dual-use AShCM/LACM), an E/O CIWS. Another mission module will be kept unused for humanitarian and disaster relief (HADR) search-and-rescue (SAR), and other missions.
But this space can also be used for torpedo launchers, in case of conflict. The corvettes also feature advanced LPI radars, a modern EW suit, CMS, ELINT/ESM and a close range acoustic weapon. The corvette also has a helicopter deck and hangar, as well as two RHIBs.
Here is a video from PNS Yarmook’s commissioning earlier this year.
© Pakistan Strategic Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

I am hoping both ships will be integrated weapons and will be ready within a year ; end of 2021


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Really awaiting for dates of other 6 Ships


----------



## waz

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Really awaiting for dates of other 6 Ships



Are there four more coming. Do you have a link bro?


----------



## CHI RULES

The OPVS should have some sort of SAMS n them if PN is looking to use them effectively in wart time. Perhaps time to provide Air defense cover by another ship has passed with precision ASHMs there should be some sort of SAM system along with CIWS. The OPVs are neither so stealthy nor so small to be deducted at close ranges.


----------



## Akh1112

waz said:


> Are there four more coming. Do you have a link bro?


no, 6 more OPVs, of a larger displacement. From CNS statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

waz said:


> Are there four more coming. Do you have a link bro?



I think in another thread Navy Head laid out details of planned modernization and re-equipping
It seems 6 more ship OPV/Corvette Class or FastTrack will happen

Likely 6 More Tabouk Class OPV/Corvettes 






Ex PN Chief Zafar Mehmood Abbasi highlighted PN modernization


The (former) CNS Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi reveals in his farewell address that the PN is procuring 4 MILGEM Ada corvettes from Turkey. Delivery timeline is between 2023-2025. The key takeaway is that design and engineering technology transfer will take place and the FIFTH (5th) ship will be...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Akh1112 said:


> no, 6 more OPVs, of a larger displacement. From CNS statement



Oh yes I thought so to.


----------



## chama

Why not type 055


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I think in another thread Navy Head laid out details of planned modernization and re-equipping
> It seems 6 more ship OPV/Corvette Class or FastTrack will happen
> 
> Likely 6 More Tabouk Class OPV/Corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex PN Chief Zafar Mehmood Abbasi highlighted PN modernization
> 
> 
> The (former) CNS Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi reveals in his farewell address that the PN is procuring 4 MILGEM Ada corvettes from Turkey. Delivery timeline is between 2023-2025. The key takeaway is that design and engineering technology transfer will take place and the FIFTH (5th) ship will be...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


----------



## monitor

chama said:


> Why not type 055



Type 55 is too big for Pakistan a Pakistan special Type 52D will be best for Pakistan as heavy weight destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

chama said:


> Why not type 055




China only exports things it is capable of dealing with in the event of a conflict.

Besides this, there is no 055 export variant- it is too new. There may be a 052DE but that is to be seen later. These 6 opv/corvettes will be useful for a2/ad in littoral waters, destroyers may not be as useful in the shallow waters of the coastline


----------



## Incog_nito

Is PN placing a follow-up order of another 2 or 4 of these OPVs?


----------



## time pass

Incog_nito said:


> Is PN placing a follow-up order of another 2 or 4 of these OPVs?



2 more likely, depends on the weapon integration results on 1st two....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

time pass said:


> 2 more likely, depends on the weapon integration results on 1st two....



I think they should go for another 2 now and later another 2.

This makes 6 in total and can be placed in a configuration like:
3 in Karachi & 3 in Gwadar.


----------



## Indos

The Accountant said:


> Why even the OPV is being procured from outside? We should have been able to build this inhouse with sub-systems being procured from any suitable country ...



That is right, just watch Damen kick back possibility. Indonesia state owned shipbuilding, PT PAL Indonesia, in late 1990's has already offered their corvette design but some how our administration in early 2000 chose Damen for corvette. I believe Pakistan shipyard is capable to build OPV/corvette.

Current government also has made a tender for OPV for Navy and they dont include foreign shipyard in the tender, only national shipyards are eligible for the tender.

This is another example, Indonesian OPV 110 meter built by local company, PT Palindo Marine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for PN held in Romania*

*July 16, 2022*






Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard.
According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest on the occasion, highlighted the efforts of Pakistan Navy regarding maritime peace and stability.
He appreciated the professionalism of Damon Shipyard and its management for providing modern technology to Pakistan Navy.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548225028231086080
Steel Cutting Ceremony of first Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV-II) being constructed for Pakistan Navy was held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, #Romania. Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr Zafar Iqbal graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Owning to the satisfactory performance of 1st Batch of OPVs (PNS YARMOOK & PNS TABUK) in Pakistan Navy; contract for 2nd Batch of OPVs was held with M/s DAMEN. These vessels are multi-purpose and highly adaptive platforms; equipped with state-of-the-art electronic warfare, anti-ship, anti-air weapons/ sensors along with modern self-protection and terminal defence systems. While addressing at the ceremony, the Chief Guest underscored the importance of OPVs in the maritime domain. He emphasized that these platforms will act as force multipliers in enhancing PN capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and would offer flexibility in conduct of Pakistan Navy’s initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region. The chief guest applauded that Pakistan Navy has been successfully playing its role in providing secure sea environment not only to ourselves but also to the world community. The Chief Guest also appreciated the professionalism of M/s DAMEN Shipyards and cooperation in delivering cutting edge technologies to Pakistan Navy in the form of Offshore Patrol Vessel. The steel cutting ceremony was attended by Chief Naval Overseer (Romania), senior management of M/s DAMEN Shipyards, Gorinchem & Galati and officials of Pakistan Navy.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548240993266176001




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548225866139766787










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard. According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard. According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest on the occasion, highlighted the...




www.instagram.com







@waz @LeGenD @The Eagle @Foxtrot Alpha and others please make this thread Sticky as 2 more are confirmed now . Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

I wonder what this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I wonder what this is?
> 
> View attachment 862408


VLS, look closely



rgfegasrg said:


> VLS, look closely


but its odd, no GWS, rather, SYLVER?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

rgfegasrg said:


> VLS, look closely
> 
> 
> but its odd, no GWS, rather, SYLVER?


That's what I was wondering too. If the PN got the SYLVER, then it means we should see a revision to the Babur-class and Jinnah-class. 

@JamD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's what I was wondering too. If the PN got the SYLVER, then it means we should see a revision to the Babur-class and Jinnah-class.
> 
> @JamD


not babur, hulls are cut, it would be too much work. Jinnah, sure.

SYLVER is expensive and heavy, ExLS subject to ITAR, im skeptical is all ill say, MDAS comes live in 2023 so there is that to consider also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's what I was wondering too. If the PN got the SYLVER, then it means we should see a revision to the Babur-class and Jinnah-class.
> 
> @JamD


Generic computer rendition to show VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The one good aspect of OPV platform is the fast construction & delivery from Romania 

1- Chinese Construction for Type054 was good fast paced construction 
2- Turkish Corvette delivery has been a bit slower 

The OPV delivery has been very commendable construction and delivery program


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I think in another thread Navy Head laid out details of planned modernization and re-equipping
> It seems 6 more ship OPV/Corvette Class or FastTrack will happen
> 
> Likely 6 More Tabouk Class OPV/Corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex PN Chief Zafar Mehmood Abbasi highlighted PN modernization
> 
> 
> The (former) CNS Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi reveals in his farewell address that the PN is procuring 4 MILGEM Ada corvettes from Turkey. Delivery timeline is between 2023-2025. The key takeaway is that design and engineering technology transfer will take place and the FIFTH (5th) ship will be...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


No offense but the 20 major ships figure I have now serious doubts on that. Or these Tabuk class doesn't count in those 20.


----------



## Zarvan

monitor said:


> Type 55 is too big for Pakistan a Pakistan special Type 52D will be best for Pakistan as heavy weight destroyer.


6 Type 52 D destroyer should come. Plus heavy Frigates like French FREMM. What I mean by that is Pakistan and China should develop a heavy Frigate for Pakistan which has 32 to 40 VLS out of which 16 to 20 should carry long range air defence missile and other 16 to 20 should carry long range land attack cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## araz

Zarvan said:


> 6 Type 52 D destroyer should come. Plus heavy Frigates like French FREMM. What I mean by that is Pakistan and China should develop a heavy Frigate for Pakistan which has 32 to 40 VLS out of which 16 to 20 should carry long range air defence missile and other 16 to 20 should carry long range land attack cruise missile.


Maulana Saheb. Aik moadibana sawal hai. Yeh paisay kahan say aain gay. Yaar we are on the verge of defaulting due to pay 25 billion next June which we do not have, we are going bhikari style with our pants down to the IMF or any lender who will help us. And you want 052s and Fremms. Other than the cost the running costs of those platforms will alone consume all or most of the PN budget. 
Ona serious note we will not require more than 3 destroyers and that too if we want to convert our navy into a blue water one. The plan is spread over 10 to 15 years if I have understood it. It relies on the economy growing steadily over the next 10 years and currently just recovering to June position will take us another 3years. This is the dilemma of our nation and its planners.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Zarvan said:


> No offense but the 20 major ships figure I have now serious doubts on that. Or these Tabuk class doesn't count in those 20.



The budget and financing for the Projects is already part of Pakistan Military's Past Years so likely these will materialize so far , we have seen consistent planning and delivery from the Navy Projects. 

They have been 10/10 so far in their timelines and purchases

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

Zarvan said:


> No offense but the 20 major ships figure I have now serious doubts on that. Or these Tabuk class doesn't count in those 20.


Apparently, the Batch-II is part of six heavier tonnage vessels former naval chief talked about. Destroyer is thing of far future, so is Jinnah class. (post 2030)

In near future, the PN 20-ship fleet might comprise of;

2X Yarmook class OPVs, 
6X Batch-II/III/IV OPVs, 
4X Babur class corvettes, 
4X Zulfiquar class frigates, 
4X Tughril class frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

20 Ship Modernized fleet is sufficient fleet for regional needs not forgetting the Submarines coming 

Navy is set for at least , 15 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 20 Ship Modernized fleet is sufficient fleet for regional needs not forgetting the Submarines coming
> 
> Navy is set for 15-25 years after


None of those ships give us true offensive capability. We need ships with offensive capabilities



araz said:


> Maulana Saheb. Aik moadibana sawal hai. Yeh paisay kahan say aain gay. Yaar we are on the verge of defaulting due to pay 25 billion next June which we do not have, we are going bhikari style with our pants down to the IMF or any lender who will help us. And you want 052s and Fremms. Other than the cost the running costs of those platforms will alone consume all or most of the PN budget.
> Ona serious note we will not require more than 3 destroyers and that too if we want to convert our navy into a blue water one. The plan is spread over 10 to 15 years if I have understood it. It relies on the economy growing steadily over the next 10 years and currently just recovering to June position will take us another 3years. This is the dilemma of our nation and its planners.
> A


From same place from where you are paying for Type 54 A, Babur Class, Tabuk Class, Eight Submarines, VT 4 Tanks, J 10 C, Akinci, TB 2 and dozens off other weapon systems. Destroyers and Heavy Frigates is what will give you offensive punch. Without that you will loose the battle. India inducting heavy Frigates and Destroyers plus now have developed 800 KM Brahmos and working on a 1200 KM one. They would unleash hell on Karachi and Gawader through their Destroyers and heavy Frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaqarAhmed161247

Zarvan said:


> None of those ships give us true offensive capability. We need ships with offensive capabilities
> 
> 
> From same place from where you are paying for Type 54 A, Babur Class, Tabuk Class, Eight Submarines, VT 4 Tanks, J 10 C, Akinci, TB 2 and dozens off other weapon systems. Destroyers and Heavy Frigates is what will give you offensive punch. Without that you will loose the battle. India inducting heavy Frigates and Destroyers plus now have developed 800 KM Brahmos and working on a 1200 KM one. They would unleash hell on Karachi and Gawader through their Destroyers and heavy Frigates.


would PN allow them to come near karachi n Gawader and see them marchig comfertably towards our main stratigic ports and would not use its own assets to stop and destroy them, the assets manufactured and purchased for that day only. with start of hostilities(an all out war) i do hope that PN would definitely pre empt and will try to nip the evil in the bud,we are living in 2022 now and not still in 1971 era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

WaqarAhmed161247 said:


> would PN allow them to come near karachi n Gawader and see them marchig comfertably towards our main stratigic ports and would not use its own assets to stop and destroy them, the assets manufactured and purchased for that day only. with start of hostilities(an all out war) i do hope that PN would definitely pre empt and will try to nip the evil in the bud,we are living in 2022 now and not still in 1971 era.


They won't come near Karachi and Gawader. That is why they are developing Brahmos with 800 KM range which can be fired from those Destroyers through their VLS. They are working on a 1200 KM one also. They would stay deep within Indian waters and destroy Karachi and Gawader. Yes we are living in 2022 but so is India. Their Navy have the vision and can see how they can repeat operation python without entering our waters and they are about achieve that capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaqarAhmed161247

Zarvan said:


> They won't come near Karachi and Gawader. That is why they are developing Brahmos with 800 KM range which can be fired from those Destroyers through their VLS. They are working on a 1200 KM one also. They would stay deep within Indian waters and destroy Karachi and Gawader. Yes we are living in 2022 but so is India. Their Navy have the vision and can see how they can repeat operation python without entering our waters and they are about achieve that capability.


PN too have such toys that she can retaliate in an effective manner and sink all their assets and hopes in indian oceason.be sure about that INSHA ALLAH. there would be no repitition of drama they played against pakistan in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslank03

Zarvan said:


> They won't come near Karachi and Gawader. That is why they are developing Brahmos with 800 KM range which can be fired from those Destroyers through their VLS. They are working on a 1200 KM one also. They would stay deep within Indian waters and destroy Karachi and Gawader. Yes we are living in 2022 but so is India. Their Navy have the vision and can see how they can repeat operation python without entering our waters and they are about achieve that capability.




Yes zarvan, the PN is just sitting idly right. We totally havent deployed 700+km harbah on ships right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's what I was wondering too. If the PN got the SYLVER, then it means we should see a revision to the Babur-class and Jinnah-class.
> 
> @JamD



What that means???


----------



## MastanKhan

Zarvan said:


> They won't come near Karachi and Gawader. That is why they are developing Brahmos with 800 KM range which can be fired from those Destroyers through their VLS. They are working on a 1200 KM one also. They would stay deep within Indian waters and destroy Karachi and Gawader. Yes we are living in 2022 but so is India. Their Navy have the vision and can see how they can repeat operation python without entering our waters and they are about achieve that capability.



Hi,

They will come---.



Zarvan said:


> None of those ships give us true offensive capability. We need ships with offensive capabilities
> 
> 
> From same place from where you are paying for Type 54 A, Babur Class, Tabuk Class, Eight Submarines, VT 4 Tanks, J 10 C, Akinci, TB 2 and dozens off other weapon systems. Destroyers and Heavy Frigates is what will give you offensive punch. Without that you will loose the battle. India inducting heavy Frigates and Destroyers plus now have developed 800 KM Brahmos and working on a 1200 KM one. They would unleash hell on Karachi and Gawader through their Destroyers and heavy Frigates.




Hi,

This guy does not have the ability to understand---even though it has happened right in front of his eyes. Pak military has procured what it needs---regardless of shortages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

what about an opv based on the milgem? there made locally.....








STM - Offshore Patrol Vessel - OPV-2100


Meet the high-tech monohull vessel; Offshore Patrol Vessel OPV 2100! Click now to see its details and capabilities.




www.stm.com.tr


----------



## Zarvan

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> They will come---.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This guy does not have the ability to understand---even though it has happened right in front of his eyes. Pak military has procured what it needs---regardless of shortages.


My point is those weapons won't work. Specially in case of Navy. The delusion that Type 54 A will be able to stop Brahmos heading in its direction or in direction of Karachi is nothing more then a dream. AD are over rated thing and have failed miserably first in Azerbijan and Armenia war and now in Ukraine Russia war.


----------



## Tank131

Zarvan said:


> My point is those weapons won't work. Specially in case of Navy. The delusion that Type 54 A will be able to stop Brahmos heading in its direction or in direction of Karachi is nothing more then a dream. AD are over rated thing and have failed miserably first in Azerbijan and Armenia war and now in Ukraine Russia war.


Air defense hasn't necessarily failed in those situations, rather the defending countries were significantly outgunned in terms of numbers, technology levels, and in their ability to retaliate against the attackers. This is not the case in Indo/Pakistan scenario. You are not even sure what you are complaining about. First it was the need for cruise missiles on ships. PN delivered sub launched Baburs and is acquiring 8 AIP subs (supposedly). Still weren't satisfied. Then they delivered Harbah and are equipping Azmat class, Babur class, these new 2600t damens, and likely will refit F-22P with these, not to mention the C-302 AShM on Tughril class which also has land attack capability. 

So what is the new wish? Destroyers? When the country is on the verge of bankruptcy? Remember, while what you say about IN capabilities are true, the PN has the means to strike back with Harbah while sitting in Pakistani waters. It also is developing P-282 which will likely have a range of 1000km+ so will safely out range any brahmos carrying vessel. This is also excluding the retaliatory capacity of PAF (displayed during balakot incident) and PA. These events are not fought in a vacuum and you dont need a 1:1 response capability. Does anyone think Russia would not think twice before attacking findland and sweden? They are far smaller with more fast moving forces than russia. Give the attacker pause and follow it up with a severely bloodied nose so it doesnt get overconfident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

instead of DDG we should acquire even more SSK 

actually 3 x modernised Agosta + 8 x Hangor Chinese SSK + we should aim for half dozen Midget submarines 

this would give almost a dozen large submarines add submarine launched cruise would be a great addition


----------



## Zarvan

Tank131 said:


> Air defense hasn't necessarily failed in those situations, rather the defending countries were significantly outgunned in terms of numbers, technology levels, and in their ability to retaliate against the attackers. This is not the case in Indo/Pakistan scenario. You are not even sure what you are complaining about. First it was the need for cruise missiles on ships. PN delivered sub launched Baburs and is acquiring 8 AIP subs (supposedly). Still weren't satisfied. Then they delivered Harbah and are equipping Azmat class, Babur class, these new 2600t damens, and likely will refit F-22P with these, not to mention the C-302 AShM on Tughril class which also has land attack capability.
> 
> So what is the new wish? Destroyers? When the country is on the verge of bankruptcy? Remember, while what you say about IN capabilities are true, the PN has the means to strike back with Harbah while sitting in Pakistani waters. It also is developing P-282 which will likely have a range of 1000km+ so will safely out range any brahmos carrying vessel. This is also excluding the retaliatory capacity of PAF (displayed during balakot incident) and PA. These events are not fought in a vacuum and you dont need a 1:1 response capability. Does anyone think Russia would not think twice before attacking findland and sweden? They are far smaller with more fast moving forces than russia. Give the attacker pause and follow it up with a severely bloodied nose so it doesnt get overconfident.


Even the attacks on Russia have been successful. The missiles which Ukraine fired on Russia have hit their targets


----------



## time pass

Tipu7 said:


> Apparently, the Batch-II is part of six heavier tonnage vessels former naval chief talked about. Destroyer is thing of far future, so is Jinnah class. (post 2030)
> 
> In near future, the PN 20-ship fleet might comprise of;
> 
> 2X Yarmook class OPVs,
> 6X Batch-II/III/IV OPVs,
> 4X Babur class corvettes,
> 4X Zulfiquar class frigates,
> 4X Tughril class frigates.



In my opinion, the following describes the PN surface fleet in the next 7 to 8 years based on recent events, including the development of two additional 2.5K OPVs and more in-depth information about Jinnah class weapon packages/EW suites & technical details.


4X Zulfiqar class frigates (F22p)
4X Tughril class frigates (054A/P)
4X Babur class corvettes (Milgem class)
2X Yarmook class OPVs (1900t - Damen)
2X Unnamed class OPVs (2600t - Damen)
8X Jinnah class frigates (Based on Istanbul class - 3.5t)

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Primus

Zarvan said:


> Even the attacks on Russia have been successful. The missiles which Ukraine fired on Russia have hit their targets


Not really. Many were shot down. 

Same with Russian missiles. Ukrainian AD intercepted and destroyed 10/12 kalibr CM attacking Odessa in 1 day. 

AD may seem overrated, but its still better than not having any sort of AD coverage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 20 Ship Modernized fleet is sufficient fleet for regional needs not forgetting the Submarines coming
> 
> Navy is set for at least , 15 years


20 major surface ship is massive. The Royal navy operates 22 major surface ships and the French navy operates 24. Both of them have global power projection.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

International countries with their resources can grow their range from 20 ships to 100 ships rapidly as they have tremendous man power

So even if we have 20 Ships it does not means we can be compared with Industrial power houses like UK

However the 20 Ship setup is decent presence


----------



## Abid123

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> International countries with their resources can grow their range from 20 ships to 100 ships rapidly as they have tremendous man power
> 
> So even if we have 20 Ships it does not means we can be compared with Industrial power houses like UK
> 
> However the 20 Ship setup is decent presence


Where did I say that the PN can be compared with the RN? Read my post again.


----------



## Abid123

Zarvan said:


> 6 Type 52 D destroyer should come. Plus heavy Frigates like French FREMM. What I mean by that is Pakistan and China should develop a heavy Frigate for Pakistan which has 32 to 40 VLS out of which 16 to 20 should carry long range air defence missile and other 16 to 20 should carry long range land attack cruise missile.


We dont need to focus more on surface fleet bro. What we are getting in the future is enough. 

We need to focus on good satellites and, reconnaissance drones (WZ-8 as example) and aircraft. This way we can pinpoint and locate IN aircraft carriers and target them with P-282 and maybe DF-17 or DF-100 if China is willing to share tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Abid123 said:


> We dont need to focus more on surface fleet bro. What we are getting in the future is enough.
> 
> We need to focus on good satellites and, reconnaissance drones (WZ-8 as example) and aircraft. This way we can pinpoint and locate IN aircraft carriers and target them with P-282 and maybe DF-17 or DF-100 if China is willing to share tech.


Yes we need focus on surface fleet as well as Submarines. We need both in really big size. Way more then 20 Surface ships. Although one way to do is learn from Russia. Russia has small corvettes which can fire 1500 to 2000 KM range land attack cruise missiles. Plus we need to increase range of our cruise missiles which are fired from our FACT Azmat and other missile boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Abid123 said:


> 20 major surface ship is massive. The Royal navy operates 22 major surface ships and the French navy operates 24. Both of them have global power projection.


British and French 'major surface ships' are much bigger and far far more capable. Their navies are designed for power projection, ours for sea-denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Damen discloses further details of Pakistan's OPV 2600 vessels


Netherlands-based shipbuilder Damen has disclosed further details of the vessels it is building for the Pakistan Navy, which are derived from the company's OPV 2600...



www.janes.com





Anyone has janes account so full details can be shared?

@kursed @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Bratva said:


> Damen discloses further details of Pakistan's OPV 2600 vessels
> 
> 
> Netherlands-based shipbuilder Damen has disclosed further details of the vessels it is building for the Pakistan Navy, which are derived from the company's OPV 2600...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has janes account so full details can be shared?
> 
> @kursed @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @fatman17


Unfortunately not anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Netherlands-based shipbuilder Damen has disclosed further details of the vessels it is building for the Pakistan Navy, which are derived from the company's OPV 2600 design.

The first of the two vessels, which are a follow-on order to the country's Yarmook-class patrol vessels, was laid down on 15 July at the Damen shipyard in Galati, Romania.

The Pakistan Navy has not disclosed details of the contract it has signed with Damen for these vessels, and the programme to procure follow-on vessels to the Yarmook class was only made known at the steel-cutting ceremony.

The Pakistan Navy operates a fleet of two Yarmook-class patrol vessels that were commissioned in February and November 2020, respectively. The vessels, PNS _Yarmook_ and PNS _Tabuk_, were also built by Damen Shipyards at its Galati facility.

The Yarmook class displaces about 2,300 tonne with an overall length of 91 m, an overall beam of 14 m, and a hull draught of 4 m. It can accommodate a crew complement of 138 and a medium helicopter on its flight deck.

In response to queries from _Janes_, a Damen representative has confirmed that the follow-on vessels to the Yarmook class have larger dimensions given its overall length of 98 m, a beam of 14.4 m, and a design draught of 4 m.

It will displace approximately 2,600 tonne and can accommodate a crew complement of 60, with additional spaces for 36 personnel.

The vessel will have a standard range of about 6,000 n miles at a cruising speed of 12 kt.

A computer-generated image (CGI) of the vessel that was provided to _Janes






Damen discloses further details of Pakistan's OPV 2600 vessels


Netherlands-based shipbuilder Damen has disclosed further details of the vessels it is building for the Pakistan Navy, which are derived from the company's OPV 2600...



www.janes.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajamal

looks modern and stealth.


RangeMaster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129263313332916224


alth.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Batch II Yarmook-class corvettes, Pakistan Navy:
x1 Leonardo Marlin 40 naval gun
x8 VLS cells (CAMM-ER) for SAMs
x6 SMASH supersonic NG-ASCM
x1 Aselsan Gokdeniz CIWS
x1 Aselsan STAMP RCWS
Helicopter hangar and deck
Smart-S MK2 air and surface surveillance 3D radar
ESM/ECM & ELINT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslank03

@Bilal Khan (Quwa) well well well, mbda france is exhibiting at ideas... maybe sylver is still there (ofc not mbda product but if mbda fr is open then i dont see why dcn wouldnt be...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) well well well, mbda france is exhibiting at ideas... maybe sylver is still there (ofc not mbda product but if mbda fr is open then i dont see why dcn wouldnt be...)


I'd keep an eye on submarines -- full-sized SSPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'd keep an eye on submarines -- full-sized SSPs.


dcns cut agosta support though


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> dcns cut agosta support though


Not from DCNS/Naval Group. I think we'll start hearing talk about an original SSP program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SSG_Commando

Whats the point wasting on weapons?

National security compromised by thugs and looters
India changed the status of Kashmir
Pakistan will be dismantled and these fancy toys will be of no use. F** PA


----------



## Abid123

Zarvan said:


> Yes we need focus on surface fleet as well as Submarines. We need both in really big size. Way more then 20 Surface ships. Although one way to do is learn from Russia. Russia has small corvettes which can fire 1500 to 2000 KM range land attack cruise missiles. Plus we need to increase range of our cruise missiles which are fired from our FACT Azmat and other missile boats.
> 
> View attachment 877619


I agree with increasing the range of cruise missiles but what is the point using corvettes to fire land attack cruise missiles?


----------



## arslank03

SSG_Commando said:


> Whats the point wasting on weapons?
> 
> National security compromised by thugs and looters
> India changed the status of Kashmir
> Pakistan will be dismantled and these fancy toys will be of no use. F** PA



please go cry elsewhere nobody here cares



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Not from DCNS/Naval Group. I think we'll start hearing talk about an original SSP program.



Im not sure why PN didnt take the initiative of trying to reverse engineer or learn from MESMA. DCNS cut support, so we have nothing to lose now. From my understanding, MESMA also works sort of similarly to nuclear propulsion for a ship. Then again, it would mean putting a sub out of service but as they retire or yuans come in i think it wouldnt be a bad shout to start learning from them.

But in reference to MBDA, im curious as to what may be on display, last year MBDA released the new versions of ASTER with a choice of radar- italian or french, perhaps...?


----------



## Dreamer.

arslank03 said:


> Im not sure why PN didnt take the initiative of trying to reverse engineer or learn from MESMA. DCNS cut support, so we have nothing to lose now. From my understanding, MESMA also works sort of similarly to nuclear propulsion for a ship. *Then again, it would mean putting a sub out of service but as they retire or yuans come in i think it wouldnt be a bad shout to start learning from them.*


Are you sure the 'yuans' are even coming?


----------



## Falcon26

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Not from DCNS/Naval Group. I think we'll start hearing talk about an original SSP program.



Nuclear submarine from Pakistan?


----------



## arslank03

Dreamer. said:


> Are you sure the 'yuans' are even coming?



of course, steel has been cut for the 4th ship and probably 5th too



Falcon26 said:


> Nuclear submarine from Pakistan?


AIP Sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Dreamer. said:


> Are you sure the 'yuans' are even coming?


Suffered delay due to some tech available issues. Now project is sailing forward.


----------



## araz

Tipu7 said:


> Suffered delay due to some tech available issues. Now project is sailing forward.


Are the engine issues resolved ie same partner supplying the engine or is there a new engine? Help appreciated.
A


----------



## Maula Jatt

I Always wonder where are we getting all this money from? 

Is someone subsidizing it for geopolitical intrests?


----------



## arslank03

Maula Jatt said:


> I Always wonder where are we getting all this money from?
> 
> Is someone subsidizing it for geopolitical intrests?


yes


----------



## Maula Jatt

arslank03 said:


> yes


Chinese?, We should be careful

Last time we did that with US, we saw how that turned out

Our intrests first, than someone else's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

araz said:


> Are the engine issues resolved ie same partner supplying the engine or is there a new engine? Help appreciated.
> A


The issue has been resolved. In what capacity, I don't know.
PN is closely guarding its under water force modernization programs.
What we will be seeing on sea-surface will not represent PN true potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## arslank03

Maula Jatt said:


> Chinese?, We should be careful
> 
> Last time we did that with US, we saw how that turned out
> 
> Our intrests first, than someone else's



Yes, the Chinese are funneling alot of money into the PN and armed forces in general. Not saying im pleased or feel good about it, i guess in the short term it may help bolster our numbers, we will only see how it actually works out when the time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Not from DCNS/Naval Group. I think we'll start hearing talk about an original SSP program.


Frankly an SSN is more likely.
Its far closer to our current technical abilities. PAEC could build the reactor and KSEW can build the boilers and propulsion machinery.
It will be loud as hell, but won't require us to master exotic engine types.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

arslank03 said:


> of course, steel has been cut for the 4th ship and probably 5th too
> 
> 
> AIP Sub





Tipu7 said:


> Suffered delay due to some tech available issues. Now project is sailing forward.


Good to know that problems have been solved and the project will move forward. I think engine was a major issue. Wonder what solution was done for that?

Also I think these are not 'yuans', those are PLAN subs. Pakistan is getting an export model specific to PN, details of which have not been made public so far. We can call them Hangoors though.


----------



## arslank03

Dreamer. said:


> Good to know that problems have been solved and the project will move forward. I think engine was a major issue. Wonder what solution was done for that?
> 
> Also I think these are not 'yuans', those are PLAN subs. Pakistan is getting an export model specific to PN, details of which have not been made public so far. We can call them Hangoors though.


they are 039b versions, further supported by the fact that the PN will receive a ship from the PLAN for free to train on.


----------



## Dreamer.

arslank03 said:


> they are 039b versions, further supported by the fact that the PN will receive a ship from the PLAN for free to train on.


Training ships don't have to be exactly same, do they? Similar is good enough.

However, fact is that this is not submarine thread but OPV thread. So rather than discussing submarines, can you tell me which of the Damen OPV models exactly did PN get when it got the first two? And which exact model did it order in batch-II?


----------



## arslank03

sparten said:


> Frankly an SSN is more likely.
> Its far closer to our current technical abilities. PAEC could build the reactor and KSEW can build the boilers and propulsion machinery.
> It will be loud as hell, but won't require us to master exotic engine types.


a loud and unreliable reactor vs proven aip tech?



Dreamer. said:


> Training ships don't have to be exactly same, do they? Similar is good enough.
> 
> However, fact is that this is not submarine thread but OPV thread. So rather than discussing submarines, can you tell me which of the Damen OPV models exactly did PN get when it got the first two? And which exact model did it order in batch-II?








Pakistan marks construction milestones on Yarmook Batch 2 corvettes | Shephard


Damen is building two larger corvettes for the Pakistan Navy, expanding upon the two vessels delivered in 2020.



www.shephardmedia.com





batch 1 was opv 1900, batch 2 was opv 2600.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> Nuclear submarine from Pakistan?





arslank03 said:


> of course, steel has been cut for the 4th ship and probably 5th too
> 
> 
> AIP Sub





sparten said:


> Frankly an SSN is more likely.
> Its far closer to our current technical abilities. PAEC could build the reactor and KSEW can build the boilers and propulsion machinery.
> It will be loud as hell, but won't require us to master exotic engine types.


I'm thinking of an original SSP design to replace the Agosta 90Bs by 2040. With help from a principal contractor, NRDI would carry out the design and integration work from the ground up. NRDI directly works with the OEMs for engines, electronics, AIP, etc. The boat line would carry the names of Khalid (RA), Saad (RA), Hamza (RA), Zubayr (RA), Talha (RA), etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'm thinking of an original SSP design to replace the Agosta 90Bs by 2040. With help from a principal contractor, NRDI would carry out the design and integration work from the ground up. NRDI directly works with the OEMs for engines, electronics, AIP, etc. The boat line would carry the names of Khalid (RA), Saad (RA), Hamza (RA), Zubayr (RA), Talha (RA), etc.


do you really think its plausible? it would be quite the challenge


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> do you really think its plausible? it would be quite the challenge


If you give them a 12-15 year turnaround time, I think it's doable.


----------



## sparten

arslank03 said:


> a loud and unreliable reactor vs proven aip tech?


Locally sourced machinery and parts versus foreign suppliers whims (And those of their political masters).


----------



## arslank03

sparten said:


> Locally sourced machinery and parts versus foreign suppliers whims (And those of their political masters).



we are yet to localise any of the platforms we operate, designing it is one, arguably, the harder part is sourcing everything needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

arslank03 said:


> a loud and unreliable reactor vs proven aip tech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan marks construction milestones on Yarmook Batch 2 corvettes | Shephard
> 
> 
> Damen is building two larger corvettes for the Pakistan Navy, expanding upon the two vessels delivered in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> www.shephardmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batch 1 was opv 1900, batch 2 was opv 2600.


But are those models PN specific? Can you show me any link from damen to an OPV1900 or an OPV2600 design? And compare those to PN ships? Or another customer that operates one of the said OPV's in the exact same configuration as PN?


----------



## Bleek

Maula Jatt said:


> Chinese?, We should be careful
> 
> Last time we did that with US, we saw how that turned out
> 
> Our intrests first, than someone else's


Chinese are way more strict and hardline than US as well. 

They will get a naval base in Gwadar in the future, almost guaranteed given our situation and their interests


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Dreamer. said:


> But are those models PN specific? Can you show me any link from damen to an OPV1900 or an OPV2600 design? And compare those to PN ships? Or another customer that operates one of the said OPV's in the exact same configuration as PN?


OPV 2500 (i.e., 2600 in the PN) | https://www.damen.com/catalogue/def...atrol-Vessel-2500#offshore-patrol-vessel-2500

OPV 2200 (i.e., 1900 in the PN) | https://www.damen.com/catalogue/def...atrol-vessel-2200#offshore-patrol-vessel-2200


----------



## Dreamer.

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> OPV 2500 (i.e., 2600 in the PN) | https://www.damen.com/catalogue/def...atrol-Vessel-2500#offshore-patrol-vessel-2500
> 
> OPV 2200 (i.e., 1900 in the PN) | https://www.damen.com/catalogue/def...atrol-vessel-2200#offshore-patrol-vessel-2200


I guess I've already made my point. This kind of reinforces it.


----------



## arslank03

Dreamer. said:


> I guess I've already made my point. This kind of reinforces it.


nobody knows what your point is


----------



## Dreamer.

arslank03 said:


> nobody knows what your point is


Dear Sir nobody,

Kindly go through the posts again. If you still don't get it, then just forget it.


----------



## Abid123

Zarvan said:


> Russia has small corvettes which can fire 1500 to 2000 KM range land attack cruise missiles.


Why do you want to fire land attack cruise missiles from Corvette? Or for that matter frigates and destroyer's? Why not fire them from land?


----------

